# RB26dett vs RB25det



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

How much more capable is the RB26dett over the RB25det?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Stronger pistons, twin turbos (duh), much better inlet manifold (6x throttles)....yes it is quite good eh? 

The blocks are of equal strengh, they both have a nice cast cradle to hold the crank in (all RB's do tho), Oil squirters......

Yes the RB26 is better, hell its a Group A homologation engine........


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thats like asking " how much more capable is a chevy v8 over a honda b16.."


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

i dont get it??? id say a b16 is more capable in terms of reliability that a chevy v8?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

LOL.

Me too... :fluffy:

The question is: "Who's yer daddy, and how much money has he got?"

The 26 is definitely a better engine, but if you're not shooting for stratospheric hp, an RB25 is just right.


----------

